# I'm Making My Way Through All The Haydn Symphonies On CD !



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Finally . The big Kahuna ! I've just gotten my first chance to get my hands on a comlete ! ,yes complete ! set of all the Haydn symphonies . I've heard most of them on a wide variety of individual recordings over the years, both on LP ,cassette and CD , but this is my first complete set . This includes a substantial part of the classic Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica ones on Decca .
I searched the catalogue of the Westchester, New York public libraries on the internet, and sure enough, one of them had the recent 37 ! CD set of the Haydn symphonies with Dennis Russell Davies and the excellent Stuttgart chamber orchestra on Sony Classical, and I jumped at the chance to reserve it on interloan . 
I'm currently up to CD 25 . It's great to hear all of them in one swell foop .


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Excellent project - I am currently doing the same myself! (Adam Fischer though)


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I started the same project several months ago. I started with number 1 and am currently at #87. I've heard almost all the rest, but I wanted to listen in order to all of them. Although I've enjoyed every symphony (some more than others), I've taken several breaks for other listening. 

Every time I've systematically listened to Haydn over the years, whether symphonies, string quartets, choral works, I've come away with a higher appreciation of his music. My early impression was that he was a fine composer, but it has continuously risen since then.


----------



## RobertAshby (Mar 1, 2012)

After years of gradually becoming more familiar, and more fond, of Haydn, I think he would now be my favourite composer (if one had to have such silly things) -- for the symphonies as much as for the quartets. They are so inventive, and they are so full of expression and emotion, without needing to be demonstrative. Elegant but human. A remarkable man, and also such a kind and loyal man.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I've listened to the entire Dorati and Fischer sets straight through. Enjoyed them both. Although not the complete sets, I've also listened to the large Hogwood and Pinnock sets. I wish they would have recorded the entire cycle as well because I really liked the period instruments.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I did the Fischer set almost 8 years ago I guess. Lots of great stuff. Enjoy!


----------



## principe (Sep 3, 2012)

When you finish the "journey" or the "quest", try to start the most interesting task of listening in groups of them, identifying some similarities, differences, innovations, etc. A very intriguing thing is to listen to them, based on the tonality of the Symphonies. For example, give a shot to listen to the Nos. 31, 72 and 73, all in D major. Or, the Nos. 88, 90 and 94, all in G major. You'll be fascinated by the findings.
A separate journey could cover the few in minor mode. Listen to them in groups too.

Principe


----------



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

It's a great journey! I bought the Dorati set on LP, when the original box sets came out, and listened to them, but that was spread out over several years. Then it came out on CD and I bought that and listened more or less straight through, 3-5 symphonies a week over several months. Then the Fischer set came out on Brilliant Classics and I did likewise with that one.

Finally, last year I listened to them both in parallel as I ripped the CDs and loaded them into my iTunes library. I can't really say which one I like better as a result, though... sometimes one, sometimes the other. The sound does tend to be a bit better with Fischer, though.


----------

